# MTD Single Stage - Auger still spins when not engaged



## jimmy323 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have an MTD 31AE150-062 single stage snow blower. Belt broke on me yesterday trying to clean the 14"+ we got here in SE Michigan Sunday.

I bought a new 1/2 X 35 belt and put it on - no problems.

Unfortunately, when I went to test everything out I noticed the belt flapping loudly against the cover. I then noticed that the auger was spinning, even without the handle engaged.

When I pull the handle, everything seems to work fine.

Disengaged, the thing rattles like crazy and auger doesn't stop.

Anyone have any ideas? Is there an adjustment I can make? Is it possible the idler spring needs replaced?

My blower is pretty old, but has been very reliable.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jimmy, welcome to *SBF!!* all my single stage experience is with toro's. that said if a toro belt was making noise inside the cover it would be either too big or routed wrong through the tension pulley


----------



## jimmy323 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply William.

I was wondering about the belt length. I did not buy an OE belt - just a generic one from my local hardware. I checked the routing to my manual - seems like it all matches.

Maybe I will need to order the OE belt and see if it is any better...

Jim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jimmy323 said:


> Thanks for the reply William.
> 
> I was wondering about the belt length. I did not buy an OE belt - just a generic one from my local hardware. I checked the routing to my manual - seems like it all matches.
> 
> ...


if you can get the OE belt at a dealer take the after market belt with you and then you'll know right then and there if its too long, good luck jim


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had that issue on my toro 824 38080 two stage after i replaced the belt, you just have to let the belt wear in for about 30 minutes, if the issue doesnt just go away then adjust the idler pulley


----------



## jimmy323 (Feb 3, 2015)

Picked up an OE belt tonight. Definitely a little tighter. Issue went away. Guess it pays sometimes to go with OE parts.


----------

